# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Diseño agronómico del riego por goteo. Disposición de laterales y emisores

## msantini

adfwe.jpg    *ASPECTOS AGRONÓMICOS DEL RIEGO LOCALIZADO* 
Mayor ventaja del riego localizado: ahorro de agua. 
Menores pérdidas: la localización se consigue conduciendo el agua por medio de tuberías y aplicándola aplicándola muy cerca de la planta, planta, con esto se eliminan las pérdidas por infiltración y evaporación en los canales, acequias, surcos, etc., lo cual supone un gran ahorro de agua. 
Factores que afectan la forma del bulbo de mojado   Tipo de sueloEstratificación: presencia de estratos de distinta porosidadCaudal del emisor y tiempo de riego 
2 etapas: 
a) Cálculo de las necesidades
b) Determinación de: número de emisores por planta, caudal del emisor, disposición de los emisores, dosis frecuencia, tiempo de riego.  *Disposición de los Emisores*  *Solape entre emisores* 
En teoría bastaría con disponer los emisores con una separación igual al bulbo húmedo, pero esto no resulta práctico ya que crearíamos barreras de sales y zonas secas entre los bulbos que dificultan el crecimiento de las raíces. Así que es mejor solapar los bulbos entre un 15 % como mínimo y no mas de un 50% (esto último por razones económicas exclusivamente).  *Disposición de laterales y emisores* 
Se ha de tener en cuenta la disposición de los emisores respecto a la planta para el correcto anclaje de la misma, el uso eficiente del agua y su correcto desarrollo reticular. Hay que colocarlos cerca de planta para facilitar su desarrollo, pero no demasiado para que la zona saturada no entre en contacto con el tronco.  *Disposición de los emisores* 
Al distribuir sobre el terreno las tuberías portaemisores hay que tener en cuenta varía consideraciones:   Proporcionar a cada planta el número de emisores requeridos en el diseño agronómico.No dificultar las labores de cultivo.Hacer la mínima inversión. 
En colocación de los goteros a lo largo de la tubería portagoteros se pueden tomar dos criterios distintos:   Se forma una serie de puntos húmedos alrededor de las plantas, con lo cual las raíces se desarrollan en varías direcciones y es menor el riesgo de ser abatidas por el viento. Este sistema se adapta bien a los cultivos arbóreos.La zona húmeda forma una línea continua, a lo largo de la cual las plantas desarrollan su sistema radical. Este sistema ofrece la ventaja de facilitar las labores agrícolas, pero tiene el inconveniente de que puede producirse la caída de las plantas de porte alto. Se adapta bien a los cultivos en línea. 
La disposición de una tubería por cada fila de plantas provista de goteros interlinea se utiliza en plantas herbáceas y en frutales. En el caso de frutales es necesario que los bulbos se solapen, pues de otra forma las raíces tendrían dificultad para atravesar la zona seca comprendida entre bulbos y el borde salino de los mismos. También es necesario solapar en cultivos herbáceos, porque de lo contrario las semillas que quedan entre los bulbos tendrían dificultades para germinar. 
El solape se define como el porcentaje de distancia recubierta por dos bulbos consecutivos con relación al radio del bulbo (figura 10.33).   S = Solape expresado en tanto por 100 
a = distancia recubierta por dos bulbos consecutivos.   
r = Radio del bulbo.  
Figura 10.33. Separación entre emisores que dan bulbos con solape
La distancia D entre goteros consecutivos debe ser:  
Se recomienda que el solape deba estar comprendido entre el 15 y el 30 %.  *Árboles* 
Se ha de tener las siguientes advertencias a la hora de disponer los emisores:    Al iniciar la plantación se instalan un nº de emisores menor que el definitivo y estos irán aumentando conforme vaya creciendo los árboles.Antes de plantar, colocar los emisoresAproximar los emisores a las plantones y retirárselos conforme vayan creciendoDebe de existir un solape si usamos goteros interlinea dicho porcentaje de solape (S) debe estar entre el 15-30 %.   
En la figura 10.34 se muestran algunas disposiciones de los goteros en la tubería portagoteros en el caso de árboles.*
Cultivos herbáceos* 
Los cultivos herbáceos que se riegan con riego localizado suelen ser hortícolas y algunos cultivos anuales como el algodón. Como la distancia entre plantas es muy pequeña (pocos centímetros), se recurre a mojar una franja húmeda continua a lo largo de la línea. 
La disposición típica de los emisores, es colocar un lateral por cada línea de planta, porque de lo contrario las semillas que quedan entre los bulbos tendrían dificultades para germinar. Sin embargo el gran gasto de metros de tuberías por hectárea hace que se instale frecuentemente, un lateral por cada dos líneas de plantas. Para ello ha de modificarse los marcos tradicionales de plantación, manteniendo la misma densidad de plantas pero aproximándolas a los laterales de riego (figura 10.35).   
Figura 10.35. Disposición de los laterales más frecuentes en cultivos herbáceos
Ejemplo 5 
Calcular el diseño agronómico de una plantación de melocotoneros con los datos siguientes.    Necesidades totales de agua: 48 litros/planta y díaProfundidad de las raíces: 90 cm.Marco de plantación: 5 x 4 m2Porcentaje de suelo mojado: 35 %Caudal del emisor: 4 l/h.Intervalo entre riegos: 1 a 3 días. 
Las pruebas de campo de emisor son las siguientes:  Solución:  
1. Superficie mojada por emisor 
La profundidad del bulbo debe estar comprendida entre el 90 y 120 % de la profundidad de la raíz.   0,95 · 0,90 = 0,80 m 
0,95 · 1,20 = 1,14 mEn las pruebas de campo se observa que a una profundad de 97 cm corresponde un radio mojado de 108 cm y un caudal de 16 litros en 4 horas.  
Sup. Mojada por emisor = r2 = 3,1416 · 1,082 = 3,66 m2  
2. Número de emisores por planta 
Superficie mojada por planta = 0,35 · 5 ·4 = 7 m2 
Número de emisores =  
3. Intervalo entre riegos 
Dosis de riego = 2 emisores · 16 litros/emisor = 32 litros  
Intervalo =  días 
Se fija el intervalo de 1 día y se tantean diversas opciones en cuanto al número de emisores y su caudal, procurando acomodarse al bulbo húmedo de las pruebas de campo.   48 litros = 2 emisores x 24 litros/emisor 
48 litros = 3 emisores x 16 litros/emisor 
48 litros = 4 emisores x 12 litros/emisorEn el caso de 2 emisores, cada uno debe aportar un caudal de 24 litros. Según las pruebas de campo, la profundidad del bulbo sería de 128 cm; superior a los 114 cm que deben tener como máximo. 
En el caso de 3 emisores, cada uno aporta un caudal de 16 litros, al que corresponde una profundidad de 97 cm (que esta dentro del límite permitido) y un radio de 108 cm. 
Se comprueba si esos 3 emisores cumplen la condición de porcentaje de superficie mojada. 
Superficie mojada = 3 · r2= 3 · 3,1416 · 1,082 = 11 m2 
Porcentaje de superficie mojada =  
Cumple con la condición, puesto que es superior al 35 %. Por tanto, es válida la solución de 3 emisores, con un caudal de 16 litros por emisor. 
El tiempo de riego será:  horas 
Descarga el manual completo:   Fundamentos de Diseño de Riego Por Goteo   *Fuente: portalfruticola| Universitat Jaume I, Universidad de sevilla* Temas similares: UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA, LA MOLINA.  DEL 25 al 26 de nov  2016:   CURSO: Diseño, operacion y evaluacion de sistemas de riego por goteo , UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA, LA MOLINA.  DEL 25 al 26 de nov  2016:   CURSO: Diseño, operacion y evaluacion de sistemas de riego por goteo , UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA, LA MOLINA.  DEL 30 SET  al  01 OCT  2016:   CURSO: Diseño, operacion y evaluacion de sistemas de riego por goteo , UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA, LA MOLINA.  CURSO: Diseño, operacion y evaluacion de sistemas de riego por goteo , 01 y 02 de Abril del 2016, Descarga RILO gratis: Programa para diseño de sist. de riego por goteo

----------


## Raamor17

Buen artículo. Gracias

----------

